# Need advice on where to ski in NH



## Snowleopard (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm new to posting here. My 11 year old son has decided he wants to learn to ski after a few years of snowboarding. His dad is in MA and usually takes him to Wachusett. Now that I have him on the weekends I want to take him somewhere fun and not to big for a beginner. He likes the terrain parks. I am a nurse and have to work odd hours at times so I do not want to drive for hours. I am thinking of Sunapee and Ragged, but also heard some good things about Crotched Mountain. Can anyone offer me some advice on where would be a good place to start him off at?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome to the boards, Snowleopard.  For parks and beginners, and on a budget, look to Crotched and Pats Peak.  They both have affordable season passes, night skiing (Pats has discounted Pay One Price on Saturday night) and they are close to Penacook.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2011)

Ragged is very convenient to Pennacook, about 35 minutes.  They put a lot of effort into their park this year.  Season pass prices are very affordable.  Good for beginners, but enough to it that once he advances he won't get bored.  They don't get too crowded.  I've been a pass holder at Ragged for the past two seasons.  It is my preference of the four areas.  Sunapee has the best overall terrain, but is far and away the most expensive of the four and the most crowded.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't speak to Ragged, but it is another good option that is the largest of Pats and Crotched.  It has much good terrain.  

Sunapee is by far the most expensive and crowded.  IMHO it is not worth it for him.  I don't think their park is really anything special.


----------



## Snowleopard (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, thank you for the fast replies! I like your suggestions because they are close to me in concord--I know some of the mountains north of me can be quite crowded and I want to advoid any crowds. How is the crowd situation at these places?

~Lisa


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2011)

Honestly I can speak to only Sunapee and Pats. Pats is not too crowded during weekend days generally. I found that mainly passholders come during the day and that the crowds were not too bad...but I am speaking from experience in 2003, 2004, and 2005.  Saturday nights it can be a madhouse. Sunapee is always crowded on weekends. It is also too pricy IMHO.


----------



## Snowleopard (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you again. We may try Pats then. I know Gunstock is also in the area and from they're website they have a terrain park--I wonder if that is any good. Gunstock probably gets really crowded on the weekends I would imagine.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunstock has a great park, better than Raggeds.  They have better snowmaking than Ragged and night skiing as well.   The commute won't be quite as easy as Ragged due to having to travel through Tilton/Laconia, but it would still be under an hour for you.  Crowds are a bit more for the summit lift, but the Pistol (where the park is) and Tiger chairs rarely have a line from what I've read and what I experienced this past Sunday.  The cost is marginally more than Ragged.  I'm contemplating a switch to Gunstock next year from Ragged, but that's mainly due to it being a shorter ride for me from the Seacoast. 

Unless you're certain your son is going to ski more than 8 days at an area in a season, I'd recommend spending next year trying out the various options close to you instead of buying a pass.  Though discounts are harder to come by on the weekends, they are still there.  This forum is a great place to find all of the deals to help make the sport more affordable.


----------



## dw2 (Feb 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Gunstock has a great park, better than Raggeds.  They have better snowmaking than Ragged and night skiing as well.   The commute won't be quite as easy as Ragged due to having to travel through Tilton/Laconia, but it would still be under an hour for you.  Crowds are a bit more for the summit lift, but the Pistol (where the park is) and Tiger chairs rarely have a line from what I've read and what I experienced this past Sunday.  The cost is marginally more than Ragged.  I'm contemplating a switch to Gunstock next year from Ragged, but that's mainly due to it being a shorter ride for me from the Seacoast.
> 
> Unless you're certain your son is going to ski more than 8 days at an area in a season, I'd recommend spending next year trying out the various options close to you instead of buying a pass.  Though discounts are harder to come by on the weekends, they are still there.  This forum is a great place to find all of the deals to help make the sport more affordable.



actually from concord, coming up 106 to the bypass gets you out of the Tilton mess, so it is avoidable.


----------



## Snowleopard (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks dw2! Do you know Gunstock well? 
~Lisa


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm going to toss out Whaleback as a possible option under an hour's drive from the Concord area. Park is somewhat limited, no 1/2 pipe but they do have some rails and boxes down near the base.
It's a retro area with a slow double to the top but a nice variety of intermediate cruiser terrain and surprisingly steep faces and tree skiing.
I'd argue Whaleback is a better value and better terrain than Pat's for a 700'ish vert hill.
Look at their prices online, very affordable and all sorts of midweek and wknd deals you can walk up and get w/o any special vouchers or cards.

Very easy access right off the highway and they offer night skiing a few nights/week.


----------



## Snowleopard (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you xxwhaler. Whaleback seems a bit father, and I wonder how much is around the area like food places. What about the other areas--does Ragged or Crotched or Gunstock offer anything in the way of snacks, food or other town type things?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2011)

Ragged there is zip within 10 miles
Gunstock you have Laconia down the road
Crotched I don't know well
Pats has Henniker right down the road


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 22, 2011)

Waterville or Crotched for the terrain park. Ragged for one of the best places for someone to learn. Crotched ain't too bad either for someone learning. Ragged has the benefit of graduating to the six pack and skiing off the summit of a bigger mountain with great views. Waterville has a strong park/freestyle program and a HSQ in their beginner area. Though for someone just learning how to ski, how much are they really going to be in the park?!?! 

For crowd avoidance, either Crotched or Ragged should be fine.

I know TB is fond of Pat's, but at $56 for a weekend day ticket, I think it is one of the worst values in New England. That is a big ticket for what is essentially a local feeder hill. They can be quite crowded depending on when their programs run. They can also be dead empty depending when their programs run. Pat's is certainly the closest option to Concord though with Gunstock and Ragged pretty close 2nd. Waterville places you the furthest of the above recommendations. Crotched isn't a terrible drive from Concord. Crotched, Pat's and Gunstock have night skiing if that matters.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I know TB is fond of Pat's, but at $56 for a weekend day ticket, I think it is one of the worst values in New England. That is a big ticket for what is essentially a local feeder hill. They can be quite crowded depending on when their programs run. They can also be dead empty depending when their programs run. Pat's is certainly the closest option to Concord though with Gunstock and Ragged pretty close 2nd. Waterville places you the furthest of the above recommendations. Crotched isn't a terrible drive from Concord. Crotched, Pat's and Gunstock have night skiing if that matters.


 
That ticket rate is way too high.  The Saturday night deal is still good, as are the season pass rates.


----------



## Snowleopard (Feb 23, 2011)

Waterville Valley is to far for me. Croctched is looking better. Do they have night skiing? Night skiing and a good terrain park are musts:razz:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2011)

Crotched has night skiing.  As to the park, I will leave it to someone who has been there lately.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2011)

Personally, I'd take Gunstock over Crotched anyday.  The difference in size is substantial.  The length of runs at Crotched are very short and it will get old for your son quick.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2011)

Admittedly short runs are a downside to Pats as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2011)

Pats makes up for it in quality pitch.  No offense to Crotched skiers, but out of the 20 or so New England ski areas I've visited the past few seasons, I found Crotched to be the most boring of them all and that includes Wachusett.  I'm rarely one to diss a mountain, but I doubt I'll be returning to Crotched unless there's a social component to my visit.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Pats makes up for it in quality pitch. No offense to Crotched skiers, but out of the 20 or so New England ski areas I've visited the past few seasons, I found Crotched to be the most boring of them all and that includes Wachusett. I'm rarely one to diss a mountain, but I doubt I'll be returning to Crotched unless there's a social component to my visit.


 
I have heard that Crotched is very bland.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Personally, I'd take Gunstock over Crotched anyday.  The difference in size is substantial.  The length of runs at Crotched are very short and it will get old for your son quick.


But what about night skiing? Crotched lights up the whole place, IIRC, but Gunstock night skiing is limited. Might be more comparable at night, especially if Crotched has better park. I haven't been to either in a while but I know Crotched did focus on parks and they occasionally have that mid-night madness stuff which is really park oriented.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Pats makes up for it in quality pitch.  No offense to Crotched skiers, but out of the 20 or so New England ski areas I've visited the past few seasons, I found Crotched to be the most boring of them all and that includes Wachusett.  I'm rarely one to diss a mountain, but I doubt I'll be returning to Crotched unless there's a social component to my visit.


Personally, I thought Crotched was a superior mountain to Pat's. They just need to seed bumps on part of Pluto's and Pat's couldn't touch Crotched. Plutos at Crotch is steeper than anything at Pat's.


----------



## Snowleopard (Feb 24, 2011)

you all sure do make a good arguement for Crotched! I decided to make this the place, this Friday night. If anyone is planning on being there and is feeling up for a meet & great, send me a message! Thank you all for the help!

~Lisa.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Personally, I thought Crotched was a superior mountain to Pat's. They just need to seed bumps on part of Pluto's and Pat's couldn't touch Crotched. Plutos at Crotch is steeper than anything at Pat's.



You think Pluto's is steeper than Hurricane?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> You think Pluto's is steeper than Hurricane?


I will admit that its been half a dozen years or so since I last skied the Crotch and two years since I last skied Pats. But my recollection is Pluto's was steeper than Hurricane. Hurricane has a lot more variability and more of a steep/flat/steep/flat setup whereas Pluto's is straight and continuous. That Pluto's does not have bumps and Hurricane does could also screw with my perception. Trails with bumps always seem less steep to me than trails groomed flat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I will admit that its been half a dozen years or so since I last skied the Crotch and two years since I last skied Pats. But my recollection is Pluto's was steeper than Hurricane. Hurricane has a lot more variability and more of a steep/flat/steep/flat setup whereas Pluto's is straight and continuous. That Pluto's does not have bumps and Hurricane does could also screw with my perception. Trails with bumps always seem less steep to me than trails groomed flat.









that's Hurricane. 






that's Pluto's, which oddly is your photo from the snoway.  Came up on the first page of a Google search for "Pluto's at Crotched Mountain"

I guess I just like Pat's better because of their lodge and Hurricane.  Didn't see anything remotely like it at Crotched the two times I went last year.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> that's Hurricane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I like best about Pat's are the large $3 drafts of quality beer. :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2011)

Hurricane is a gnarly trail, but Vortex and the Peak Double Liftline are gnarlier!


----------

